# Tomar ?



## Sylvia1950 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am thinking of moving to the Tomar area. 

Is the foreign community very active in the cultural field ?

Are there art galleries and antique shops in Tomar ? 

Any suggestions for a good Real Estate Agent ?

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Can't help with specifics about Tomar but it is well located with easy quick access to more major towns that do have good and active cultural activities, museums, galleries etc like Coimbra, Leira & Lisbon

Couple of good local agents Chavetejo Imobiliaria: INCI registered estate agents with property for sale and rent in Central Portugal: Houses, Farms, Cottages, Ruins, Buildings Plots
http://www.perfectportugalproperty.co.uk/


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Tomar is a lovely area and only about a 35 minute drive from my house. 

The general area around Tomar/Pedrogao Grande/Castenheira da Pera/Figueiro dos Vinhos is all quite arty and PG at least often has art exhibitions in the tourism centre there. 

you need to clock up 5 posts before you can send/receive PMs but once you've done that, I can message you details of artists and arty functions etc if you need them and also several of the smaller estate agents etc .


----------



## Sylvia1950 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm about as artistic as a kick in the bum but if you do come to this area, I'll show you a house that's owned by one of my neighbours who is a very well known local artist...... pretty much every wall both inside and out and many of the ceilings have been painted with traditional PT scenes...... outside he has some of his sculptures and a HUGE solar calendar...... the place will take your breath away.


----------

